# CRS and Vacation food?



## Robj (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello,

Just wondering how you shrimpers feed your CRS while away on vacation? Do you just use the regular vacation food or is there something special specifically for shrimp?

Thanx and have a great day

Rob.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Well depends on how long u will be away for... lf only for under a week, im not gonna worry. l just feed them well right before l leave. Since my tank is heavily planted, they should have plenty to nip on. lm not a big fan of those vacation food.


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

5gal tank with 6 crs , I haven't feed them over six months .


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

kam yiu said:


> 5gal tank with 6 crs , I haven't feed them over six months .


Wow! Really????????


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

almond leafs = ) im selling some = )
put one in like a month befor leaving = )
or just break it up to peices.
it would feed them for awhile


----------

